# Mini-Z's



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

I received 2 new Mini-Zs from Team Take Em towards the end of last week. I looked at Zingers and GU and ended up going with the Zinger Minis because of the size. I have a Silverado crew cab short bed (5 1/2') truck and space is at a premium with the toolbox and dogbox in it at the same time. They will fit sideways, between the wheelwells, or go alongside the dog box, either way. They will also fit in the back of my Ranger either way with the tailgate down. 

I was apprehensive about the throwing distance of these "downsized" wingers but after talking to Joe, I decided to take a chance. Im glad I did. I havent lined them up beside anything else but Ive loaded a lot of GU originals and I can tell you without exaggerating that I could not tell a difference in the distance or arch of the throw. These things will flat out throw a bird and seem to be heavier made as well.

Thanks to Joe, he's a class act and was a breeze to deal with.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I too recently purchased 2 mini z's and am VERY happy with them!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have never owned any kind of wingers but Gunners Up and never will. Their product is superior to Zingers, their prices are less, and their service is first rate.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Why is there product superior to zingers? Don't own either so curious


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you Chris. Glad you like the Mini Z's.

*Steve Hester-* *Why do you feel the GU's are superior?* I know their service is great and they build a good product. I am a dealer for both GU and Zinger- I have both sitting right here. If we were comparing the Zinger II vs the Original I'd say they are the same in performance. But from what I've seen the MinI Z will outperform the Zinger II. 

As for price- They are basically the same now. 

Now that being said- Every winger out there has a place in the market today- size, throw, cost, manufacturer all take in to account of why a person buys a given product. To say one is superior over another I don't agree with- Advantages and Disadvantages of all.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

They are superior due to the safety and the non-steel pulleys. And you can make any of them shoot the same distance by using different rubbers such as theraband, and shortening the length of the rubbers.


----------

